

Rlint: a static code analysis tool and linter for Ruby - YorickPeterse
https://github.com/yorickpeterse/rlint

======
YorickPeterse
This Reddit comment explains a bit more about the project in case anybody is
interested:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/133bsi/rlint_a_static_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ruby/comments/133bsi/rlint_a_static_code_analysis_tool_and_linter_for/c70flpw)

